# Macbook keine OSX installation möglich



## Astrong (8. August 2013)

*Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein seeehr merkwürdiges Problem:

Macbook A1278 (2009) mit 160GB HDD.
Wenn ich versuche via USB ein osx (10.6,7,8) zu installieren wird der Stick zwar erkannt aber bleibt dann beim Apfel hängen... einmal habe ich geschafft, dass snow leopard installiert wurde (aber da kam dann irgendwann ein weißer Bildschirm und das wars...)

Ich habe via Windows (TransMac) den Stick formatiert (HFS+), was eigtl. bei anderen Macbooks auch funktioniert hat. Ich habe dann auch über osx den Stick gebaut, half auch nichts.

Jetzt kommt aber der lustige Teil: Eine CD/DVD  wird erkannt und voll gebootet... z.b. Windows oder Linux!  (Ich habe leider keine OSX-DVD zum testen)...

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen kann, dass osx über usb nicht geht und evtl. eine Idee wie ich das fixen kann?

vielen dank!


----------



## Muetze (8. August 2013)

*AW: Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

Vorgegangen biste beim erstellen wie hier?

Anleitung: Bootfähige DVD von Mac OS X Lion erstellen - NETZWELT


----------



## i3810jaz (8. August 2013)

*AW: Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

Hast du eine Recovery-Partition? Über diese könntest du meines Wissens auch OS X installieren. Einfach sobald dein MacBook an ist, die ALT-Taste drücken bis man ins Bootmenü kommt.


----------



## Astrong (8. August 2013)

*AW: Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

hi,
recovery hab ich leider nicht.

Ich habe nun auch eine Snow Leopard DVD bekommen, damit gehts auch nicht.

Ich denke es liegt am EFI.. irgendwie ist das schrott, nichtmal PVRAM-Reset hilft. Gibts die möglichkeit dieses EFi via Usb-stick etc. zu flashen/reparieren?

PS: Windows und Linux gehen aber über USB & DVD.. nur osx-images nicht...


----------



## i3810jaz (9. August 2013)

*AW: Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

Hmmm, das ist komisch. Also eine Liste von EFI- und SMC-Firmwares gibt es hier: EFI- und SMC-Firmware-Updates für Intel-basierte Macs. Hier gibt es weitere Informationen: Informationen zu EFI Firmware-Updates. Das Problem ist das es sich anscheinend immer um *.pkg handelt, also OS X booten müsste um dies durchzuführen. Das bei so einem Eingriff das MacBook kaputt gehen kann ist klar, wenn auch unwahrscheinlich. Ist bei dir aber so wie so ohne OS X kaum möglich.
Ich habe noch eine Idee: Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das es bei einem iMac ein ähnliches Problem gab. Die Lösung bei dem war das Gerät zu starten und mit einer Appleremote solange auf die Menü-Taste zu drücken bis er in die Boot-Tabele gegangen ist. Danach konnte OS X wieder installiert werden, obwohl ich diese Lösungsmöglichkeit für etwas unrealistisch halte. Wenn nichts funktioniert kannst du ja mal zu einem AppleStore oder einem Premium Reseller, die können dir das sicher wieder richten, kann jedoch etwas kosten.


----------



## harl.e.kin (10. August 2013)

*AW: Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

Hier stand Mist. Versuch mal eine USB HDD anzuhängen und auf die zu installieren. Sollte das gehen ist entweder die HDD im Macbook defekt, dessen Conroller oder evtl. der RAM.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. August 2013)

*AW: Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

Windows und Linux lassen sich ja bei ihm installieren. An der Festplatte wird es deshalb wahrscheinlich nicht liegen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. August 2013)

*AW: Macbook keine OSX installation möglich*

hat nix zu bedeuten Mac os ist da sehr eigen. Wenn du nen OSX stick hast warum machst du daraus nicht einfach ne DVD?


----------

